# Just a story I started writting!



## queenie112

wow thats really good what happens next? does shadow die?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shadow Puppet

I will put more up once I am on my computer and I find the time!!! (No Shadow doesn't die )


----------



## queenie112

ok thank you this is a really good story!!!


----------



## Shadow Puppet

I changed the name of the coach the name is Journey instead of Ashley now...

I added some more and toke some out so I out it up from the begginning I'll put more up if you like it 

Shadow and I turned towads the triple combanation. There were only six jumps left after we took this. Shadow was going in a little fast so I half hauted her until she responded, her stride shortened, and slowed but she was still going confident. Right now we were fighting for at least fifth place in the Junior Eventing Trials at the Mount Cape Springs Classic, the last major show of the season. We were in the last phase, Show Jumping, and so far we had been doing great, not a rail down in sight. My coach Journey had made the twenty four hour trip with me. My parents had to stay back due to expenses.
 We thundered across the muddy ground, towards the first oxer made of green and yellow poles, Shadow soared over it then took one tentitave stride towards the double. At the last moment she decided not to jump it. Then she changed her mind and launched herself over it, throwing my seat out of balance. As quickly as it all happened the cold, hard, wet ground came faster. We both plumated towards the frosty fall ground We landed, but I felt Shadow rotating through the air. I looked up and watched as her hinduarters flew towards my helpless self.  
 A sickining crunch sounded through my entire body. Blood poured from my mouth, the mud and water clung to my clothes. I was moving very fast across the wet ground and then all of a sudden with a jerk of my leg it all came to a stop. I lay flat on my back looking into the grey clouded sky, lying right in midst of a puddle. Cold rain fell chilling me right to the bone. I shivered uncontrollably. My whole body hurt so bad I couldn't think, I had no clue how bad it really was.
 Screams and shouts aroused me from my blackness. I wished for the blackness back for it brought tranquility and peace. It was a pain free world. The one that at the same time scared me so badly. Journey is standing over me, she has her warm hand on my shoulder. Her thick, warm, plaid barn jacket placed over my convulsing body. I ignored all pleads for me to stay awake and let my eyes do the thinking as I drifted away into the darkness of the unknown.
 Two people leaned over my broken body. A man and a woman, I could see the woman's mouth moving but all I could hear was the blood rushing in my ears, and the steady pound of my heart. Something cold was strapped around my neck holding striaght up. The man grabbed my ankles, while the woman, wearing a highlighter yellow coat grabbed my shoulders. The lifted me over onto a cold hard surface. Pain screamed from under me, from what I assumed was coming from my lower spine. I was suddenly lifted into the air, floating through it with no trouble at all. A hissing mask was put over my nose, causing my brething to level out. Someone was stroking my hair form beside me. My hand wrapped in someones warm grasp. I wanted to close my eyes and disapeer, the lady sitting beside me shone a light in both my eyes, prying each one open, like I couldn't feel a thing. I tried to raise my hand to stop her, but when I tried nothing happened.
 In a state of hysteria I started to cry, unable to help myself I started thrashing around, ignoring the stabbing feeling that pulsated through my back. I tried to reach for the mask on my mouth, when my hand made contact I ripped it off gasping for air. I waved my arms around in a state of panick, not knowing what the world was throwing at me. There were two sets of arms holding me down, they were both to strong for me to even budge them. I felt a prck in my arm, after about ten seconds, I felt calm, like no one was doing any harm to me. I just stared blankly up at the celing, drifting away into nowhere. My eyes fluttered shut, all sound washed away from my ears, all I could sense was being pulled away from concsiouness, slowly, I closed my eyes, ending the terror rising in my stomach. At peace I fell into a dangerous sleep, where I reamained for quite some time.
 A steady beep brought me out of my unconsious state. About every two seconds a loud beep would go off somewhere behind me. A steady tick of a clock echoed through the silence, every noise, every blink of any light was unbearable. Complete darkness filled the room exept for a bronzed light shining in the through the window. I tried to move but it hurt to bad to even think about moving again. Where was I? Where were my parents? A cloudy dark figure appeared in the doorway. Light flooded in through behind them. First blinding me then only simply silouetting the figure. Whoever it was, at first I thought they were a ghost or some sort of serial killer. In a half attempt to get up and run and yell for help. A sharp pain went right up my spine. Before I could do anything I burst into painful tears.
 "Oh Kiddo." I heard Journey's voice reassure me with my familier nickname.
 At the moment I couldn't respond as it hurt to bad for my mouth to move. I wished for the blackness, I willed for myself to return there to where I beleived I was safe, out of harms way. Where no one could feel no pain.
 A light flicked on, which scared me even further. More tears let themsleves from my dry, hurting eyes. With each racking sob I let out into the empty room sharp pains shot through my spine. Journey's hand was on my shoulder faintly I could here her gentel voice talking to me. Someone else walked into the room after I heard a bell sound. The man came beside me unhooked something on my nearside then hung something else. Almost immediatly I felt sleepy. I let my heavy eyes close and away to peaceful darkness I returned.
 "She fractured her lower spine. She, in some circumstances is lucky she's not paralyzed from the neck down."
 "Will she have any permanent symtoms?" Journey's voice asked an umfamilier man's.
 "She may have some loss of feeling at the very ends of her fingertips and toes, but broken bones don't leave nay pain if they heal porperly, which hers will."
 "Oh, thank god. Will she ever ride again?"
 "Oh yes, people recover from spine fractures all the time."
 "But can she ride a horse? Their jarring gaits won't cause issues?"
 "Not if her recovery goes according to plan."
 "Thank you so much. I don't know what that girl would do without riding, it's her life."
 "No problem ma'am."
 In my sleepy state I didn't completly understand a word of their conversation. The few words I picked out were horse, ride, and time. I tried to reach out to them wishing for a cold drink of water. I opened my mouth to speak and as I started to make noise the muscles in my back tightened that same pain shot though my spine. I fought back the cries that were threatening to release themselves. Instead I tried to move my hand up, but something restrained it down. I panicked my muscles clenched and my eyes blurred over. I tried not to cry. I tried to stay tough, like I always did, but I had never felt so much pain in my whole life.
 I felt sick, so sick that I threw up all over myself. The man's and Journey's head whipped around to me. Journey's face softned and the man rushed over. He pressed a button besdie me and I started sitting up. Ashley must have seen my face go ghost white as I'm sure it did, becuase this hurt more than anything.
 "Whoa." Journey spoke firmly to the man almost like she would with a misbehaving horse.
 My body started shaking with cries out of unbearable pain. My shoulders shook up and down. Noises came from deep within my throat.
 "Shh Kiddo, take it easy. Can you get her someting?"  
 "Yes, I'll be right back."
 "Hey Ty, I want you to talk to me okay?"
 "It hurts." I managed to choke out.
 "I know Kiddo."
 “None of this makes sense."
 “It will Ty Don't worry.”
 The man came back with a fresh gown, a cup of water, and a medicine cup with purple liquid in it. First Journey helped me into the new gown then I had to drink the 'grape' flavoured liquid. But after the whole ordeal the ice cold water met my mouth the sweat from the plastic dripped onto my chest. It was so good, I could have drank the whole cup before the man pulled it away. If only the cold could come back, I was still so thirsty I wanted despratly for it back, anything to take this away. My eyes started to feel sleepy and every time I blinked they closed for longer and longer. The blackness was coming back, but his time it scared me. I didn't want to go. I didn't want my eyes to defeat me and lead me away from all human species. I wanted to stay in the presence of Journey and this young man. I knew Journey well but as for the young man I didn't even know his name. But he brought me the darkness. I suddnely hated this man but loved him at the same time. He brought all my pain and suffering away handed me the ticked to comfort. But he scared me so.
 When I came to, it was dark once again. Thinking clear now, though, through a headache like I had never experienced before I figured it was probably nighttime where ever I was. I hadn't known how long I slept for or even where I was. This unknown frightened me. What if I was dead. Do you feel this level of pain when you are dead? Laying there, rotting in the ground. I was certainly laying down, flat. But where was I?


----------



## queenie112

Yes keep going! there's just a couple of grammatical issues like you used ashley once! but its really good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmilyandJesse

Oooh. I like it. Please keep going!!! I really like your description. I couldnt imagine being in the main characters (Ty?) Position. You make this story so alive.  Please keep going, I love it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

yes please keep going


----------



## Shadow Puppet

Okay heres more to it sorry for the long wait I've been bust at the barn! Don't be afraid to give lots of criticizem!

I tried to move anything an arm, a hand, or even a finger. I succeded, but not without great discomfort. Whenever I brought the thought of moving into my pounding head, a sharp pain shot right through my spine leving me without breath, without words, without thoughts, or the ability to break myself free of the chains of panick that were threatining to take hold of me and not let me go. I willed for someone to come into where ever I was. To tell me that I was alive, that everything was going to be okay. For the first time in my life I just wished to be wrapped in someone's warm, safe arms.  
 I strained myself to try and think of the last thing I remebered. I remebered everything up to loading Shadow into Journey's trailer, clipping her there then it all went blank. I tried so desratly to recal something else something that may give me a clue as to where I was. All it did was wear me out. I yawned, but snapped my mouth shut when the pain traveled directly up my spine. After I whimpered for a while I finally fell asleep. It was like silence was brought suddenly into the room as soon as my eyes shut.  
 "Ty, Ty wake up Kiddo."
 I heard my name being called but, I didn't know where it was coming from. Against my will I started waking. I despratly tried to stay asleep as you would when you were trying to hold onto a good dream. I clenched my eyes shut tight before I opened them. A soft glow floated through the room. Light streamed in through the window. I heard raindrops pelting the glass.
 "Ty, you need to wake for me Chum."
 I looked up right into Journey's soft brown eyes. I realized how cold I was and tried to pull the blanket up further over my shivering body.
 "I'm cold." I croaked, my throat raspy and dry.
 Journey pulled the blanket up to my neck and then walked over to a cupboard and pulled another blanket out. she placed in gentally over my body.  
 "Can I sit up?"
 "Just a little bit, but I guess so." She pressed a button and immediatly I started to move upward. My upper body came forward so I was in a layed back at a forty five degree angle.
 All the blood rushed from my head, the whole world revolved around me. I closed my eyes and slowly opened them again. This time I only saw three of everything. After a few seconds everything came into focus.
 "Where am I? And how did I get here?"
 "Well you and Shadow had a fall at the Mountain Cape Show, and you fractured your lower spine. You bruised your hips and chipped one of your teeth. You also have three stitches in you top lip. You're in the hospital Ty."
 So that explained it all. Still in a dazy state I tried to make sense of what Ash just told me. "What do you mean we fell?" I asked as Ashley handed me a cup of water. It was very cold. It soothed my throat instantly.
 "Shadow tripped going over a jump and she fell on top of you."
 "Is she okay?"
 "Yes she is fine, your rein broke, but other than that she didn't even seemed phased by it."
 "Where's my mom and dad?"
 "They couldn't make the trip. There was a tornado back home and all the airports and highways are closed. They are trying their best to get here but it doesn't look like it will be easy."
 "Are they okay?"
 "Yes, they are all fine."
 "It hurts." I wailed.
 "We can call a nurse and see if they can bring some medication." She picked up a small controller looking thing with a red button on top. She pressed the button, I heard a bell go off, the about five minutes later a nurse walked in.
 "So what seems to be the problem here?" The nurse asked snootily
 "I think her pain meds are wearing off. Can she have more, or is it too soon?" Journey asked in her usual calm tone.
 "I'll just get her Doctor to come bring more, I'm not aware of what she is getting."
 "She's a nice lady isn't she?" Journey asked sacastically after she left.
 Minutes later a young man walked into the room. He was incredibly tall and freakishly skinny. He had blonde hair and brown eyes. Personally I didn't trust someone, perhaps, so young and green looking.  
 "Well young lady it's nice to see you finally decided to join us." He laughed.
 I didn't find it much worth laughing about, but I guess he was probably used to trying to cheer up little kids.
 "Your meds wearing off Dear?"
 "Yes.”
 "Well you seem pretty calm about it, most girls your age would be hysterical right now, probably mostly out of self pity." He said with a chuckle.
 "Well she is pretty tough." Journey laughed back.
 "I definatly have no doubt about that. Okay so do you want drowsy or non-drowsy?"
 "Non-drowsy please, I've slept for too long."
 "Thats means it has to in by IV. Are you okay with that?"
 "Anything."
 The Doctor walked out and came back with a petite red headed nurse. Her long stright hair pulled back into a pony tail. She was carrying three small packages and a small bucket.
 "Ty, this is your nurse, AJ, AJ this is Ty she was in a horseback riding accident.:
 Nothing erked me more than when people called it horseback riding, it's just riding.
 "Hello." She smiled.
 I smiled but I didn't speak, hospitals scared me and so did the people in them. I still wasn't so sure about the Dr. Halleren guy.
 "Okay Kiddo," She started.
 I hated it when other people other than Journey called me Kiddo, not even my own parents could call me that.
 "I am going to insert this into your arm then I'm to take this cover off so only a plastic tube is actually inside you." She washed her hands then put of a pair of blue latex gloves.
 "Okay Ty look at me." Dr. Halleren said as AJ prepared to put in the needle.
 "I don't mind needles." I snapped.
 There was a small pinch then it was all over. The really freaky part was feeling the outer part of the IV slipping slowly out of my skin. Compared to how much every thing else hurt I didn't even flinch at the needle. I guess I surprised everyone again.
 "I am also going to reset the bone in your other arm then cast it."
 "What does that mean?"
 "You broke your arm quite badly and I need to put the bone back in place by pressing very hard and fast directly on the break."
 Truthfully, this scared me. With the amount of pain in my back, and it was ony fractured, how much would this hurt? I filled with instantly with pure, burning rage. Why did this have to happen? This never happened to you. It was always just someone else, it wasn't supposed to actually happen to you! If had the ability I would have hit the bed or whatever or whoever was in my range.
 "Okay, I need you flat on your back, with you arm held out to the side at a ninty degree angle."
 The bed started to slowly level out, for as long as it was moving I could feel peices of my spine grinding together. I felt the blood rush from my face and the world started to spin. "Whoa whoa whoa, stop." I cried. As the nurse made Journey and the Doctor leave before she start the procdure I was along in the room crying my eyes out with a stranger. AJ reached out to comfort me with touch. I told her to stop, out of my great dislike of physical contact with other people.
 "I'm sorry." She said taken aback by my refusal.
 This time she lowered me slower careful not to grind up my back again. When I was completly flat I slowly, and carefully moved my right arm out to the side. I was hesitant not to move to fast in order to not upset my back. It was pure agony to hold my arm the way AJ wanted it, but not the one to give into pain I kept it there through gritted teeth.
 “So do you play any sports?”
 “I don't play my sport. I ride it.” I recited my favourite saying as though it were a normal response to this sort of thing.
 “What do you mean, horseback riding isn't a sport.”
 That infuriated me more than anything. To exhasted, to much in pain, AJ got off lucky to not recive my full lecture. Instead I came up with what I thought to be a pretty spectacular explantion. I right then and there deemed myself a pure genious.
 “Have you ever had someone with such severe injuries as mine from a golfing, tennis, or basketball accident.”
 Her bewidled expression said it all. She sat there and pondered for a meer three seconds then awkwardly went back to positioning my arm. As I tried my hardest to wipe the smug smile off my face.
 “What's your favourite animal?” She asked, by what I could tell, she was simply trying to distract me from what she was about to do with my arm.
 “All this distraction stuff, that you guys seem to try so hard at is completly transparent.” I snapped. “I'm not a little kid anymore, and my favourite animal is a horse.”
 I felt a sickening grind in my arm, followed by stabbing pain. Which I presume was her reseting the bone. It throbbed with such force I was surprised not one person could hear the pounding I was feeling. I scolded at myself to let the distraction tatic work so well on me. She resumed to wrapping my arm in layers of cotton and gauze type material.  
 “What colour would you like on the outside?” She asked gingerily, careful not to push my buttons.
 I wasn't meaning to come off so cold, and suddenly I was very dissapointed, basically embarresed at myself for acting the way I had. I felt a lump in my throat, which was weird because I barely cried. All of a sudden I went into a complete break down.
 “I'm so sorry. I didn't mean to be rude. I'm sorry.” I cried. Staring up at the ceiling I didn't have the nerve to look at AJ through my shame. “I'm really really sorry.”
 “Ty, it's okay, I didn't take it personally, your friend told me you were never like this, that you were just hurting.”
 “I'm still sorry that's no excuse.”
 “It's fine, I promise. Now, what colour would you like?”
 “Do you have blue?” I sniffed
 “Yes, dark, light, or a sky blue?”
 “Sky blue please.”
 After my arm was delt with Journey was allowed back in the room. I was glad she came in when she did to rescue me from the tension I felt when I was alone with people I didn't know.
 “You're pretty fancy there Kiddo.” Journey laughed.
 “Can I have on some normal clothes Joureny?”
 “I can run back to my room and get some for you, how's that for a plan?”
 “Good, are you staying in a hotel?”
 “No the hospital has me a room.”
 When Journey was gone it was just me. All alone, left here staring at the same crack in the ceiling that some what resembled a horse in the middle of a piaffe. I watched as the ceiling above my head transformed into wild horses galloping across a green feild. A light snow fell casting a grey mood in my imagination. The horses were so free, worry free. Just galloping for as long as they wish, with no barriers containing them. They gave the occasional buck, or one would reach over and nip at the haunches of the horse beside them. It was so real I swear I could here the steady beat of their hooves. Sounding the beat to which my heart sang in the pure, strong love for horses.


----------



## donovan

next please  im loving it


----------



## Shadow Puppet

More will probably be up later today or tommorrow!


----------



## queenie112

Yes this is very good more!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shadow Puppet

Okay guys later tonight sorry for the hold up school started this week and we are getting homework already! So tonight I promise! Feel free to criticize (constructively) your little hearts out thats what I need!!!


----------



## Shadow Puppet

Okay heres some more tell me what you think!

I was just about to drift off into sleep when Journey came back with my favourite sweater, shirt and pyjama pants, all of which had something to do with horses. The sweater said Roots Equestian, the shirt said Stall Cleaning Champion Equestrian DEPT. 1985, the pyjama pants were blue with white horses walking, trotting, cantering, and galloping placed variously throughout the whole pants.
 I slowly with the support of Journey behind me sat up. She pulled the gown over my head, and with help from AJ we got my shirt and sweater on. Usually I was the kind of person to hide myself under my clothing, I was a private person, but right now I couldn't have cared less. It was also not until then that I realised how badly it had hurt having to manuver myself into the clothing. Finally after what felt like hours of waiting Journey lowered me very slowly onto the bed. I sat there unable to twist to ly down. Finally Journey grabbed my shoulders and AJ grabbed my ankles ad they swung around in one fluid motion so I was propped upright at the right angle. All this action just made me sit there and sob. AJ switched the bags attatched to my IV and after about a minute I began to feel tired once more, to wiped out to fight out the war of medicine.
 Peace fell over my tired body, although I wasn't doing anything being in pain wore me out more than a week of showing. I took a deep breath, finally I could relax. My body was no longer shivering as it was since I fell. I had that cozy feeling you get in the middle of the winter after you have a warm shower and you have all your warmest clothes on and your sitting in the living room with your family with a cup of hot chocolate while it's dark outside. I snuggled deep under the blankets, one of them belonging to me, a polar fleece with a picture resembling Shadow bucking in a field. And of course my pillow, which had actual pictures of Shadow sewed onto it. Not feeling an once of rage that I felt earlier I was able to fall asleep peacfully for the first time since I was in here.
 Days passed and with each day my back was less and less sore. By the seventh day I was able to move the bed into a sitting position without my spine grinding together. I talked to my parents on the phone, and thruthfully I was guilty for not worrying more about them. Aparently our side of town was left untouched by the Tornado so our house and thank god, the stable as well. The airport closure was being lifted the following week and they were coming down as soon as they could. My mom was in a hysteria when I first got on the phone, but I talked her down to a sniffle. My older sister, Adrienne, was also in a state of shock. We were exeptionally close for siblings, she was my go to when I had a problem, or I just needed to talk. She once was a rider, but she quit after she too, had a bad accident. She lost her confidence, but mostly her ego, sometimes I think that quiting riding was one of the best things that happened to her becuase when she did ride she was the meanest, snottiest, person that I knew. Now she wouldn't even think of speaking highly of herself. She was all for other people, the complete oppisite of me. I hated people, I still put others before me, but when it came to the general liking of them. I often said that if people were horses they would be so much easier to understand.
 What upset me the most was how scared my dad sounded over the phone. I had never in my life heard my dad cry. I felt bad that I had inflicted so much pain and suffering amoung them. I had never felt so much guilt in my entire life than I had when I found out just how crushed my family was.
 After I hung up I got the feeling in the pit of my stomach that coulod belong to no other then homesickness. All I wanted was to get out of here and get back home to my room, my parents, my pets, and most of all my horse. This had been the longest I had gone without seeing her and I was going through withdrawl. But I couldn't leave this stupid place until my back was competly healed and I could make the flight home. Shadow had been shipped home yesterday, she had a twenty seven hour drive ahead of her so she woudn't have been home quite yet.  
 “Hey Kiddo.” Journey greeted me as she walked in the door pushing a wheelchair. “Do you want to come with me?”
 “Where?”
 “I don't know, for a walk.”
 “Okay. But,”
 “Thats why I have this.” She nodded down towards the wheelchair.
 “I have to ride in that?” I said as I wrinkled up my nose.
 “If you want to get out of this room, yes.”
 Journey helped me slowly into the chair. It took me a while to get so I wasn't in intese pain. We had to put two pillows behind my back so I was sitting up striaghter than a board. I also had an ice pack that sat right over the breaks. I still had the IV in my arm as I was reciving liqueds to keep me hydrated since I had no appitite for anything.  
 “Here, but you're going to need this.” Journey said as she handed me my thick fall Arait jacket.
 “Why?”
 “Ty, just put it on you'll see.” Journey laughed.	
 Journey wheeled me down the hallway, following the signs that said exit. I was just as puzzled as I was hurting. I didn't have the slightest clue as to where we were going.
 “Journey,”
 “Shh, child.”
 “Sorry.”
 When we reached the front doors I could see leaves blowing off the trees, brown, red, and yellow, flutters drifted through the air. Then thats when I saw it, Shadow was standing outside in her wool cooler.


----------



## queenie112

whoa hurry up i need more i love the end i absolutely love it!!!! just a couple grammatical issues but good otherwise


----------



## Shadow Puppet

Okay... this is the last little bit until I get around to writting more which is hopefully soon! I'll try to get it done fast between school and my Shadow Puppet horse

“Journey! I thought she went home!” I yelled in delight.
 “You really think I would send her home when you were still here, I figured you'd be missing eachother pretty despratly by now, so me and your parents made an arrangement. Then a vehicle pulled into the parking lot. My vehical! My parents and my horse were both here in this parking lot.
 “Can we go out there?” I asked frantically.
 “Of course Kiddo.”
 Journey wheeled me out the doors right into the catious arms of my family. After I cried out in pain when Adirenne hugged a little too hard, which turned out to not be hard at all, the were all a little more delicate as though they were handling a flower that had been picked and kept out of water. And then there was my Shadow, my sweet Shadow horse. Seeing her for the first time in seventeen days was like holding pure gold. She placed her head on my lap ever so gentally like she knew she could be her usual rough, playful self. I wept in tears of joy, in spite of my family's presence and breathing the same air as my beloved Shadow horse. She softly whicked at me as I slipped her and etra mint that lay lost in my pocket.
 When Dr. Halleren came out and told me I had to come back, the lump inside my heart dropped as I knew it would soon enough. Now I wept of the longing to be with my best frined, my other half, significant other, my reason for living. I wasn't ready to be without her yet, just ten more mintues would be safice.
 As Journey started to turn me around, for the first time in my life I actually yelled at someone.
 “NO, I want to stay with Shadow! Shadow! Bring me back to my horse!” I wailed. “Journey please, don't take me away, Please. Please!” I could no longer mentally control myself. It all happened without me even thinking. “Shadow! Please she is the only thing that can make me feel better. Please bring my horse back!” Still yelling I ignored all the hurt coming from my back becuase the hurt in my heart was way more painful than anything I could ever discribe.  
 I was still crying by the time we made it back to my room. Journey, for some reason seemed to be my main target. I didn't calm down until, finally, Journey knelt infront of me, grabbed both of my hands and said. “Ty, you can see her again tommorrow, okay. I will make sure you see her everyday.” I broke down and fell into her arms. She just held me tight until I was completly calm. My mom behind me rubbing my back, careful to miss the sore spots.
 Three days later, just as Journey had promised I had seen my gorgous girl everyday. Each day at ten o'clock in the morning, I was brought down to see her. After my visit today was the first day I sat up on my own and stood with help. It was day twenty, and today was the day that they were going to throuroghly inspect my back as I could sit on my own for short periods of time.


----------



## skyhorse1999

more...?


----------



## Shadow Puppet

Okay here's more, sorry for the wait. I trying to write my History essay before I do this but I managed this much!

After my visit today was the first day I sat up on my own and stood with help. It was day twenty, and today was the day that they were going to thoroughly inspect my back as I could sit on my own for short periods of time.  
 “Is it bad?” I asked, scared of the answer.
 “Not as bad as it was, that's for sure.” Dr. Halleren said reassuring me. “But we still have a long way to go certainly before you can make the trip home, and don't forget about the chip out of your hip. If you were fifteen minutes down the road then you'd be home, but you have an eleven hour flight ahead of you.”
 “How much longer do you think she'll be in here?” My mom asked hesitantly.
 “Being completely honest here I think at least another good two weeks, but she seems to be healing really slow so maybe longer. Good thing we're in Canada.” He said with a chuckle although I just learned I was stuck here for another good two weeks or longer, I wasn't feeling to joy of the joke.
 We sat in silence for a while until Journey broke the silence, “I hate to break it to you guys but, I really have to get back, Mel's having problems with some of the boarders and a few of the new foals so she really needs me. I can't get a flight in for about six days so I'll be here for a while.”
 “Well I think we all see that reasonable, you have a stable to run, Journey don't worry about us. We're going to be fine here.” My dad stated.
 “Guys what happens if I suck it up and take a few planes home instead of just one?”
 They all looked at each other and raised their eyebrows. They all knew I could do it, they just didn't want me to get worse. They sat in silence and pondered for a few moments and then my mother finally spoke.
 “Well Tyllore, I don't think that's a good idea, you have to heal and sitting on a plane is defiantly not good for your back at all.”
 “Mom you know I can suck it up, and I'll heal faster at home because I won't be scared. You know I have a phobia of hospitals.”


----------



## queenie112

good take as long as u need to make it better (which is close to impossible) but, very good!


----------



## Shadow Puppet

"Honey I know you're scared and hurting but, I don't think that you're well enough to make the flights home. You know, you still have to get through the airports." My mom said trying to fight me.
"Mom I'll just suck it up, you know I can."
"Ty, sweetie, there's a time to draw a line when it comes to sucking it up, especially when you're hurt as bad as you are. Don't you remember when you went to camp this summer and your back was sore from falling off before Christmas still, that's because you sucked it up to much and were to stubborn to admit how bad it hurt, and where did that end you up at camp?"
"First aid." I mumbled under my breath bringing back the memories.
Early this summer when I had a break in shows I was accepted to the most advanced horse summer camp in Canada. The previous December I was riding a young horse for a friend and I fell off and landed right on my behind! It wasn't as funny as it sounds, for me at least. It lurched my back real bad and it had never gotten better. Anyways, so at camp I had never ridden that hard in my entire life for six hours a day for three weeks in a row. So my back decided it would act up. his ended me up in first aid doped up on muscle relaxants to try and stop the seizing muscles around my spine. 
"Okay, I know where that got me but,"
"There is no buts about it Tyllore(Pronounced Tyler, yes that is my real name and yes I am a girl) you are not making the trip home until Dr. Halleren says that it's okay and you are going to be able to make it comfortably."
"Mom! Please I hate it here, I hate the food, I hate the city noise, and I hate everything about hospitals!" I yelled.
"Tyllore calm down please, there is no need to yell, please keep your voice down there are other people here too."
"I'm sorry, but can I just have some time alone?"
"Fine." She said and her Journey and my dad walked out of the room.
"Well I didn't think that you would actually leave." I said, to myself.
Still sitting I tried to slowly lay down. I made it half way before the stabbing sensation came back. I cried out a little but managed to make it all the way down eventually.

This is all I have right now, I have lots of homework right now and I am having big problems with my horse's behavior right now...Oh greenies how we love them  Anyways I will try to write more tommorrow when I have the chance after I go to the barn and knock some sense into my mare  So hope you like it!


----------



## Shadow Puppet

Heres more sorry for the insane wait...it's due to insane homework and horses... 

"This sucks, I hate it here. I wish I were riding." I mumbled to myself, the quiet of the room driving nails into my skull. The crazy need to compete in my brain wanted me to just prove them all wrong and show them that I could, in fact, make it all the way home...Airports and all. "Challenge accepted." I muttered. "Alright now to just convince them." A thought, an idea came to my mind a brilliant one. One of the ideas that only I would do to myself no matter how much it hurt. I decided that I would walk out to where ever they all were and show them that I could do it and they couldn't say anything if they see me walking. Painfully I got up and slowly stood to my weakened legs. I wondered how long it would take me to get back into competitive riding shape after all this time off. 
The first step I took actually didn't hurt as much as I thought it would. Actually it didn't hurt that bad at all. So I continued my journey. One foot in front of the other I took my first steps since the accident all that really hurt were my muscles from laying down for so long. When I got to the doorway I hesitantly looked down either side of the hallway. I couldn't see them but I could here my dad's loud booming voice somewhere around the corner. My bare feet were cold on the blue linoleum floor. It was quiet all except the patter of my feet and the distant sound of my father's voice. I followed the noise and eventually came around a corner and all three of them were seated in cozy looking chairs with coffee in their hands. 
"Hey guys!" I said cheerfully.
"Ty! What in gods name are you doing up out of bed?" My mother yelled.
"I wanted to prove to you that I could walk just fine...I doesn't even hurt that much mom."
"Ty, you are to stubborn and you need to stop this crazy competitiveness thing you've always had. Just because I made a decision in your best interest doesn't mean I said you failed. You need to adjust your ears so when someone says something you don't hear that you failed."
Well I wasn't expecting a rant on that level, but at least I proved my point.


----------



## queenie112

thats good maybe more of a rant than that would make it a tad better more in depth!!!!!!! i love it though


----------



## Shadow Puppet

"You know that I hate not being able to do what I think I can. It bothers me to no end and I wish you guys would realise that already and let me make my own decisions! I am fifteen and I deserve the chance to make my own choices with my own self. The pain that I'm in and the things I'm going through, you can't feel it, so why should it matter if I do something that hurts me or not, it's my pain, and it shouldn't have two things to do with you!" My voice raised to a higher level. With the throbbing in my back getting worse as my voice got higher I decided to leave it at that so I couldn't get more angry.
"Ty, it's because you are my child and what you go through does affect me. You don't feel Shadow's pain, correct?"
"No." I knew where this was going.
"But when she is hurt you do everything in your power to make sure that she is as comfortable as possible, correct?"
"Yes."
"And you feel like you have been an irresponsible horse owner if you don't do this right?"
"Yes, but..." She cut me off.
"Well when you are hurt and you don't let me do anything about it I feel as though I failed as a mother and it makes me feel irresponsible. So that is why I am not letting you make your own decision when you are hurt. Because when Shadow is hurt I'm sure she would rather be running and bucking in her paddock, but she goes on stall rest." 
I had no words to say, so I hobbled away back to the quiet of my room and cried.


----------



## queenie112

thats better!!


----------



## Meganu657

I love this so much. Please write more.


----------



## Shadow Puppet

I had no words to say, so I hobbled away back to the quiet of my room and cried.
My tears flowed from my eyes harder than they had in a long time. Not since the day that I found out that my favourite school horse, before I had Shadow, had been put down. My mom was right and I knew it at heart, but she just didn't understand. I was a long way from home, and everything was new and unfamiliar. I was afraid, of what happened, I was afraid that I would never...No I couldn't have those thought running through my head. I would ride again no matter how bad the consequences and the side effects were. If it were the last thing I did I would get on a horse once more. I was also afraid that my life would never be the same again. I broke my back. I broke my back. The thought finally sunk into my brain. "I broke my back." I finally said aloud. "Wow. What am I going to do?" I whined and my face became warm with the river of flowing tears once more. 
I curled up onto my side and brought my knees up to my chest, curling into the fetal position. I had just had my pain killers and I felt virtually no pain at all. At this point, the three week mark I had done all the old people activities that I possibly could. I learned how to do cross words and word searches, I was the Suduko master and all the nurses and doctors had a run down of all the shows and circuits I had been on. They we all just enthralled with the fact that I rode horses.

Sorry I couldn't write more...I have a lesson!


----------



## Meganu657

Love it. Take your time.


----------



## Shadow Puppet

They we all just enthralled with the fact that I rode horses. They had all said that they had never known anything about horses and they thought that it was easy. By the time I was done with them they had changed their minds.
"Well Tyllore, I think that you will be able to make your trip home, in lets say about a week or so. The fracture is almost healed enough that it will no longer grind against each other and cause as much pain to you."
"Are you serious? I can go home soon? Oh my god this is such good news! When can I ride again?"
"Well that may be the problem, the fracture has to be fully healed, which can take another month, or even more depending on how easy you take it. But I'm sure


----------

